# Just back from a new PetSmart .. They have grub!



## markdneck (May 27, 2007)

My OOs are in the mail and my nymphys are on the way so I just got back from the grand openning of a new, local PetSmart I visited to see if they carried the supplies I need. They have a lot of stuff including live and frozen FFs, crickets, worms of all kinds ... frozen but live, frozen but dead, etc.

I saw small enclosures designed for little animals like lizards on sale for $2.99 with misters, etc.

Makes me feel better about can I feed my new "brood".


----------



## Jwonni (May 29, 2007)

how do you get frozen but live?


----------



## markdneck (May 29, 2007)

"They have live and frozen fruit flys meaning they have live flys and they have frozen flys too. English syntax is not perfect If I said "I have red and blue trees" I might mean I have both colors or it might mean I have purple trees.

I know some fish bait animals can be frozen and can be defrosted to revive and be alive buit not FFs as far as I kow!


----------

